# White Bass



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Does anybody know if the white bass bite has picked up yet? I 've been out to the 6 mile brige area twice in the last week and still havent found any schools yet. Haven't seen many others catching them either. Usually by this time of year they're just crazy.


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

i dont think the white bass have quite hit their top notch yet, probably because the water temps are still a little cooler than normal for mid june. Oh well, they should start picking up. I heard that the channel A area was producing a few white bass. A couple years ago, we did really well with a bobber and a jig tipped with a minnow at six mile. Just let the current take the bait out with it and boom, it was gone. I havent fished white bass or actually caught one, except for winter, since that time. I'm just concentrating on walleyes right now, it is an excellent bite going on.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I think most of the White Bass have been taken to a restaurant near you. If you know what I mean.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

hahaha.....yeah but they can't catch 'em all???


----------

